# replace 1994 maxima driverside headlight assembly



## 604bob (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm trying to replace the driver side headlight assembly and was hoping someone could give me suggestions on how to do that. I tried searching but couldnt' find any info and opening the hood and poking around didn't get me anywhere.

Thanks in advance!


----------

